# Beach driving question



## HyperStriper (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi folks.

I'll be in Avon, OBX the first week of june. Where can I find hard sand beach. I just dont have the guts to drive on the soft sand. I'm willing to drive as far as needed to get to the hard sand beach access. Will someone help me with this?

Thanks


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't look for much of that type sand around Avon. The winds and traffic will dictate mostly what you'll find. I'd say in my opinion the south beaches (anything from Cape point down) generally have harder areas. Same story across the creek. I don't know what your driving, but air down, have at least a shovel, some recovery gear is a good idea too, and you should be fine. Oh, and bring some common sense too.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

just drop the air psi to 20 lbs and over the dunes you go until you hit the low tide mark,or dont let out of the gas,:fishing:


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Soft sand?*

If you REALLY what to try your sand driving skills and equipment, Avon is the place to do it, some of the most difficult sand around. Its like marbles.
I do it. I've been driving on sand for 50 years but it is still "White knuckles" sometimes.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

jeep2obx said:


> just drop the air psi to 20 lbs and over the dunes you go until you hit the low tide mark,or dont let out of the gas,:fishing:


As the man said, air down to 20 or 18 psi, bring a shovel, a tow strap, and a 12"x12" block of wood to prop your jack on if you ever need to jack yourself out. Folks are usually kind enough to help you get out, either way. 

One other thing, avoid the red sand. Very soft.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Another trick is....Try to drive in other peopls ruts as long as they are not too deep for your vehical, If you stay in the ruts the sand is more compact in those areas.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

and avon is mostly red sand,better at buxton ramp 43.


----------



## HyperStriper (Jan 27, 2006)

*Thanks for your input*

Thank you all


----------

